# Spark Plugs? Bosch or NGK?



## maitino (Jul 25, 2007)

I am at 20,000 miles with my 07 VW GTI that has several modifications including a chip and I am about to change my spark plugs. I have heard many people say that the colder application spark plugs will work better for my car due to the fact that it is chipped. I went to the dealer and purchased the bosch #101-905-631-B spark plugs which the dealer recommends, but I dont know if these plugs are the colder application? Please give me your guys feedback on what plugs I should buy (Part #'s and website that I can purchase them from). I care about my GTI and want it to run the best it possibly can. I appreciate any feedback you guys can give!
Volkswagen 07 2.0T GTI engine modifications: APR 93 Octane Software, Neuspeed P-Flo Full Cold Air Intake, ATP 3" Downpipe, Magna Flow High Flow Catalytic Converter, Neuspeed Downpipe Back Exhaust System, Forge Motorsport Twintercooler Front Mount Intercooler, Neuspeed High Flow Turbo Discharge Kit, Neuspeed High flow Intercooler Pipe, Neuspeed Power Pulley Kit, Forge Motorsport Vacumn Operated Replacement Diverter Valve, Vf Engineering Side Motor Mount, Vf Engineering Pendelum Motor Mount, New South VDO Boost Gauge.
Brake Modifications: Brembo Big Brake Kit With Slotted And Drilled Rotors.


----------



## doltrev (Mar 18, 2007)

I am planning on ordering a set of NGK BKR7EIX. They are one heat range colder, and I keep hearing good reviews. I also hear the downside is you have to replace them more often. I think if you search for them, you'll find better reviews from ppl who use them and diy if needed. I found them here http://www.sparkplugs.com/resu...&y=17 , might be cheaper elsewhere, I haven't started shopping yet, im just coming up on 10,000 miles.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

i had bosch and just switched to NGK BKR7EIX.
theres a difference!!!


----------



## OettyA3 (Feb 26, 2007)

^^^ can you elaborate? what kind of difference to do see or feel ??


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (OettyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OettyA3* »_^^^ can you elaborate? what kind of difference to do see or feel ??

Ditto.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

the car feels much smoother and more responsive


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well my car is in for warranty work today, and the dealer suggests to replace the plugs and fuel filter... Seeing how the dealer's prices are always higher, I'll be replacing the stock plugs with a set of the NGK's. Ive always run them in my 1.8T, and now my 2.0L 16v... and again... will be picking up some for the 2.0T FSI.
Thanks.


----------



## maitino (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

I just took your guys advice and installed the NGK BKR7EIX plugs on my VW GTI 2.0T and I can feel a big difference as far as smooth acceleration and more response! I would defenitely reccomend these plugs to anyone with mods or a chip on their 2.0T!


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (maitino)*

NGK FTW!


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

Just installed some NGK's over the weekend. Definitely idles smoother and quieter. Also feels a bit more responsive to throttle input. Even my wife commented that it felt different and better, which is a miracle. Great $35 mod.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plugs? Bosch or NGK? (maitino)*

I run the BKR7E in all my cars, basically not iridium version of the ones listed here. I prefer copper plugs over iridium or platinum since they are much cheaper.. under 5 bucks for 4. Change them more often then with the others but then you always have fresh plugs.


----------



## OettyA3 (Feb 26, 2007)

would any auto parts store have the plugs?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (OettyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OettyA3* »_would any auto parts store have the plugs?

Not sure, I got them online as it was just easier that way.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plugs? Bosch or NGK? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I run the BKR7E in all my cars, basically not iridium version of the ones listed here. I prefer copper plugs over iridium or platinum since they are much cheaper.. under 5 bucks for 4. Change them more often then with the others but then you always have fresh plugs.

I'm sure you would know better than I do Chris, but aren't copper plugs a no-no on FSI engines? At least thats what I've taken away from reading the forum over the last few months.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plugs? Bosch or NGK? (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_
I'm sure you would know better than I do Chris, but aren't copper plugs a no-no on FSI engines? At least thats what I've taken away from reading the forum over the last few months.









There is no reason why a copper plug would be bad for these engines.


----------



## FatCobraRN (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plugs? Bosch or NGK? (maitino)*

I'm at 22,000 miles, been chipped for 8,000, when should I change the factory spark plugs? How often is recommended on a chipped engine?


----------



## OettyA3 (Feb 26, 2007)

can someone lead me somewhere where I can buy these plugs? went to a bunch of auto part stores but they only have Autolite or something and didn't wanna buy em


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (OettyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OettyA3* »_can someone lead me somewhere where I can buy these plugs? went to a bunch of auto part stores but they only have Autolite or something and didn't wanna buy em

They were the best price I found and shipped very fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.rockauto.com


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
They were the best price I found and shipped very fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.rockauto.com

I love being on their mailing list for thier discounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a good site. If you order, you'll usually get a discount code a week or two later.
With all things vw, cross reference parts at worldimpex.com and others (but this is just for plugs!).... depending on the parts, one might have MUCH lower prices than the other!


----------



## OettyA3 (Feb 26, 2007)

RockAuto is only showing the BOSCH ones...NGK's dont seem to be available...am I missing something? thanks


----------



## Aznfobbert (Jun 29, 2006)

how often are you supposed to change the iridium ngks?


----------



## maitino (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (OettyA3)*

You have to special order the NGK BKR7EIX from either the VW Dealership or an auto parts store. They do not carry them normally!


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

Napa usualy is the only parts store around me that carries NGK in stock


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (OettyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OettyA3* »_RockAuto is only showing the BOSCH ones...NGK's dont seem to be available...am I missing something? thanks

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php
Just do a part # search for #2667 and you'll find them in sets of 4.



_Modified by bcze1 at 11:06 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (bcze1)*

do the NGK BKR7EIX need to be gapped out of the box? what's the recommended gap?


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (pturner67)*

they should come gapped already. When I got mine they stated not to gap them anymore on the actual sales receipt.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

I run the NGK bkr7eix and am very pleased. I change my plugs about every 10-12K and have been through 4 sets. A local parts shop get 32.00 for a set.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (goin2fast)*

the only place I have found in northern va that carries the bkr7eix is olympus auto parts...and they are $12 each...online is definitely less expensive... worldimpex.com has them for $7 each


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (pturner67)*

Hell, I can set up a group by for the plugs I know I can get them for less than 7 as I am paying 8 for them now. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

How do the cooler range plugs work in the winter in terms of cold starts?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_How do the cooler range plugs work in the winter in terms of cold starts?

They will not change a thing.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_How do the cooler range plugs work in the winter in terms of cold starts?

One heat range cooler is nothing to worry about. You only need to check them to make sure they aren't building deposits, meaning they still get hot enough to clean themselves.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info Robin and magilson


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php
Just do a part # search for #2667 and you'll find them in sets of 4.

_Modified by bcze1 at 11:06 PM 8-21-2007_

Those come pre-gapped at .032 and the concensus is not to gap irdium plugs due to their fragile tips.

_Quote »_
Part Number: BKR7EIX
Stock Number: 2667
Iridium IX Plug, 14mm Thread, 19mm (3/4") Reach, 5/8" (16mm) Hex Size, Gasket Seat, Resistor, Solid Terminal, ISO Length, Projected Tip, Fine Wire (0.6mm) Iridium Center Electrode, Tapered Cut Ground Electrode, .032" (0.8mm) Gap, Heat Range 7



The NGK 6962 stock copper plugs also appear to be gapped at .032 but since they're copper tipped, they should be able to be gapped down to .028 if needed.

_Quote »_
Part Number: BKR6E
Stock Number: 6962
14mm Thread, 19mm (3/4") Reach, 5/8" (16mm) Hex Size, Gasket Seat, Resistor, Solid Terminal, ISO Length, Projected Tip, V-Power (V-Grooved Center Electrode), .032" (0.8mm) Gap, Heat Range 6


----------



## wannagofast (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (piston)*

^ LOL, 26+ month thread bump.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannagofast* »_^ LOL, 26+ month thread bump. 


haha awsome, i swore this was old as hell.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

I was told by APR to stick to the stock plugs not to go one step colder on their tune.. i installed brand new OEM plugs and re-gapped them to .028.. the car feels nice and smooth


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (wannagofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannagofast* »_^ LOL, 26+ month thread bump. 

Um..... I could have started a new thread asking about NGK plugs or do a search to find this thread.
Anyway, the stock Bosch plugs I pulled looked good, gaped at about .031.
I installed the NGK 6962 copper plugs and gaped them at .030.
Car runs fine and starts with no hesitation.
$19 for 2 boxes of 4 shipped from Rockauto.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
haha awsome, i swore this was old as hell.

Yes but no one ever posts the damn NGK stock part number.
They just say get the BKR6E or BKR7E and get the iridium's.
But there are tons of NGK BKR6E or BKR7E types but they are gaped differently depending on the NGK stock number you order.
I thought that I'd bump the thread to at least get the correct stock numbers logged in a thread with specs.
I'm sure someone will appreciate it later.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bkr7eix is super cheap at amazon 7.70 each with free shipping for orderes >25
bkr7e is a super common plug, all places carry this.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_bkr7eix is super cheap at amazon 7.70 each with free shipping for orderes >25
bkr7e is a super common plug, all places carry this.

As I mentioned in a previous post, without the NGK stock number, the part number does not provide the specific stock number and they make varying gaps from .028-.060 of that type of spark plug.
If you have the 4 digit NGK stock number, that would be helpful so people get the correct pregapped spark plugs that are spec'd for our cars.


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

i've seen varying posts concerning spark plug gap. the bentley manual specifies 0.9-1.1mm though. 1mm is 0.039"


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (ard978)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ard978* »_i've seen varying posts concerning spark plug gap. the bentley manual specifies 0.9-1.1mm though. 1mm is 0.039"

.035-.039
Those might work for a stock tuned car but even the stock Bosch Platinums plugs I pulled out yesterday were gaped at .031

EDIT: The Bosch FR6KPP332S come pre-gaped at .028
All other replacements I've seen come gaped at .032
It wouldn't be the first time the Bentley manual is wrong.


_Modified by piston at 10:37 AM 11-19-2009_


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
As I mentioned in a previous post, without the NGK stock number, the part number does not provide the specific stock number and they make varying gaps from .028-.060 of that type of spark plug.
If you have the 4 digit NGK stock number, that would be helpful so people get the correct pregapped spark plugs that are spec'd for our cars.

ngk plugs are standardized if you dont have -11 at the end of the number its .030
if you have -11 then its something bit like .050 or .060, dont remember
bkr7eix is 2667.


----------

